# First SI Log - Sfstud33 - Test/Mast/Var



## sfstud33 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok guys this is the log for my current summer/fall cycle. This is cycle number four for me - after a break of about six years. 

Cycle consists of:

Pinnacle Test-E 250
CVL Masteron-E 200
CVL Anavar 20mg Tabs

Im currently at 185# exactly this morning. In the last 12 six months ive worked hard to put on 20 lbs of muscle - after having dieted down last year to 165#. My goal is to get to 205 - thats 20 lbs of (hopefully lean) body mass in the next 16 weeks. Im aiming for just over 1 pound per week. Right now im force feeding myself - ughhhhh! This is the hardest part.

This morning i shot 1.5cc of Test & 1cc of Mast and i'll repeat this twice a week - tuesdays and fridays.  Var is 80mg per day - split into two doses of 40mg - taken at 8am and 8pm or there abouts.  Also doing 1mg of Propecia a day  to help protect the hairline. The compounds in this cycle were chosen to help reduce hair issues. Cashout posted some great information somewhere with regards to the most hair friendly compounds.

I'll post my routine up later - its a combination of cardio, core fitness/compound movements & regular weights. The core fitness/compound movement exercises usually involve dumbbells, medicine balls and to be honest, they are the toughest part to get through.

Id like to say thanks to everyone that critiqued my proposed cycle and offered their advice, as well as to everyone that answered my questions. And to those that invited me over to this board in the first place. Im so happy to be on the bicycle again. 

Regards,
SFstud33


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice! Will be following


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice I will be following brother


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

I am excited for you bro. Looking forward to the progress. Don't be disappointed if you get to a lean 215


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 31, 2012)

On board for the ride brother!


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 1, 2012)

looks like a good one keeping all arms and legs inside the ride


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Keep us in the loop!!


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck Bro!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is going to be interesting. Keep us posted. We love pics... In a totally homo way sometimes


----------



## Jada (Aug 1, 2012)

great cycle u got going brother will follow ur log. im planning to run the same cycle also


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 4, 2012)

So first update -

I've taken my second shot of test and masteron - and i had to back off the anavar a bit - the head pumps where getting a bit uncomfortable - like the feeling you get blowing your nose when its stuffed up with a cold.  As of today I've dropped the var back to 40mg per day - 20mg in the morning and 20 in the evening.

Weight started this week at 185. This morning at 186.7


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 4, 2012)

Subbed ...


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2012)

Good approach on dropping some of the mgs on the var stud it's best to play it safe .


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 6, 2012)

End of Week 1 Update...

This mornings weight 188.6lbs - up 3.6lbs

The gear is kicking in already. Squats were a little easier on Thursday night and recovery is much faster.  

Yesterday's shoulder workout was also easier - dumbbell squats going into shoulder presses and i had good strength and stamina. Also did some very light weight deep squats just to see how the legs were recovering - 2 minutes of non stop squats at 135lbs - ultra deep (thats hard for me) x 3 sets - was very pleased with the result. This was to judge recovery speed from the main squat workout on thursday - and i can say the recovery is noticeably faster.

Today im pinning 1.25cc of Pinns Test-E and 1cc of CVL Masteron-E, and the anavar is still at 40mg per day split morning and night.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 6, 2012)

Should definitely be a good run bro...watching this one!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounding fun already!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 11, 2012)

You're running the test @750mg/week correct? At your weight that should be plenty to pack on the weight, and combine that with the Mast you're going to have the best workouts and feel amazing. I'm running test/mast right now at "baby doses" and still slowing putting on weight..

I'm in on this log!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 11, 2012)

mlupi319 said:


> You're running the test @750mg/week correct? At your weight that should be plenty to pack on the weight, and combine that with the Mast you're going to have the best workouts and feel amazing. I'm running test/mast right now at "baby doses" and still slowing putting on weight..
> 
> I'm in on this log!



Doing the test at 600mg per week - i think that should be sufficient considering i've not cycled for six years. If i need more i can adjust - but i did have some issues getting acclimatized to the gear again - so i think conservative is best.

Week two is down, im back on the anavar and looking forward to rocking out an awesome week 3!


----------



## HH (Aug 11, 2012)

Following this, good luck bud


----------



## OCDude (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking forward to your updates man!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok, so i've finished out the second week and here is how i've been doing.

So lets talk about mentally first. Had the best week of sex that i've had in a long time. Nothing crazy, but i've been way more interested in sex and its been awesome. Im feeling happy and i think my mood has improved. Im not having irritable spells - which i was when i had low T levels. At the moment i feel awesome. This feeling is spilling over into my marriage and the wife and i are like on a second honeymoon at the moment - everything is pretty peachy.

Physiologically, im also doing much better. I did have issues with ramping up the anavar too quickly together with the Test and the Masteron. But im doing much better. I've been on Anavar at 40mg per day now for a couple of days, and im going to run that for a few more days and then see if i can bump it up to 60mg.

Workouts are great. There has not yet been a substantial improvement in lifts, but im hoping the test will kick in within the next week or two. In the meantime the anavar is helping with recovery. Im finding that on Squat days im getting through fine, and my quads have a slight afterglow the next day or two, but nothing painful. Bi's and Tri's are the same. Did a great cable bi/tri routine yesterday, and a dumbbell chest routine on Friday night and while i can tell i worked out, im feeling like i am recovering quicker.  

Had to go shopping for new jeans. I finally outgrew my metrosexual jeans from last year. My thighs have added some volume over the last month as i worked on my squat routine - nothing crazy - but i just couldnt squeeze myself into my old jeans anymore. I like it...

BTW, thanks to whoever posted the stuff on the lab special for bloodwork. That was on my to do list - im thinking on getting bloodwork done around week 4 or 6 - what do you guys think?


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

Stud cool update bro, keep that diet on ur top of ur list. When the test kicks ur gonna feel Awsome!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 19, 2012)

Its end of week three and here is my update...

Weighed in this morning at 191.3 - up 6.3 lbs from my beginning weight.  I'll try to take some measurements in the next week and keep track of those too - that way i can see where the weight is going...

Im back on Anavar at 80mg per day, and no issues at all. Blood pressure is good and there is no shortness of breath or any other concerns. So my doses are now Test 600mg / Masteron 400mg & Anavar 80mg/day. I may up the masteron to 600mg depending on how things go.

I'll be getting blood tests on next Friday - which will be just after my second pin for week 4. 

Emotionally i feel great. I was concerned that taking propecia/finasteride might set me up for some side effects, but so far nothing to report - seems to be working fine. I guess it will take 6 months before i see the full benefit of the drug but for now im happy with the results.

Im also doing 50mg of Clomid on pin days - Monday and Thursday to stop shrinkage - so far that is working good. 

I made sure i had AI tablets on hand, but i've gone and ordered liquid versions as well. That way if my blood tests show i need adjustment then i can make a more accurate dosage rather than some of the large milligrams that are in the tabs.

So everything seems to be progressing well.


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2012)

Great progress after only 3 weeks.  Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 29, 2012)

Its half way through week 5 and the gains have been good. Im at 193lbs of weight, and im feeling well. 

I'm taking a two day rest from lifting. I was doing squats on tuesday and was winded more than normal. I've been training a lot recently so i think i overdid it. I'll do light compound movements at the gym tomorrow before resuming more normal schedule on Friday. Chest and Arms on Friday - both are starting to show improvement. I cant believe how well my arms have responded.

I got bloodwork done on Monday and i posted a separate thread for review. My LDL Cholesterol came back high, and the HDH Cholesterol low - i think that would be due to the anavar. I'll be off the var at the end of next week so i'll be interested to see if there is an improvement in my readings afterwards. My Testosterone readings came back at 2336 - awesome improvement from the 260 it was pre cycle!

I should mention that i adjusted my masteron dose to 600mg per week. So far not really feeling it - but its still early days and im looking forward to it kicking in.

Im so glad to be on cycle - i cant believe i wasted 6 years not doing this. And i cant believe that i dieted down to 165# last year just to get my BMI where the doctor wanted it. I wont ever do that again!

220lb here i come!

** Edit - I forgot to mention something. My face feels like it is covered in an oil slick! The facial acne is wanting to come through especially the sides of my nose. Its under control with benzyl peroxide, but i'd forgotten about this. Its like being a teenager again!


----------



## gfunky (Aug 29, 2012)

Get over that 220 mark man eat eat and eat but do it clean!  I am following!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 31, 2012)

Did my second shot for week 5 yesterday. Also decided to work with the spongemaster for dietary counselling and help to make sure i can maximize my on cycle gains.

Been feeling like shit the last couple of days. BP is up from 110/60 to 110/80 and its something im not used to.

Trying to get estrogen under control with extremestane 12.5mg tabs daily. E level was 183 and i think its beginning to show up in bloat/blood pressure issues. 

My stamina is shot at the gym. And talk about sweating. I just have to do 10 reps of anything and im drenched. I have a hint of the feeling of wanting to puke all the time. Im hoping it will pass in a few more days once i get my estrogen levels controlled.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 1, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Did my second shot for week 5 yesterday. Also decided to work with the spongemaster for dietary counselling and help to make sure i can maximize my on cycle gains.
> 
> Been feeling like shit the last couple of days. BP is up from 110/60 to 110/80 and its something im not used to.
> 
> ...



Hang in there bro... you will be OK. Quit upping your doses though... you're making the big guy over here look like a bitch on his first cycle back  You will begin to feel it all soon!! lol

Make sure not to KILL your estro because that sucks ass big time!


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 2, 2012)

Here we are at the end of week 5 and this is my progress to date.

Day 4 of Aromasin 12.5 mg everyday and its night and day. I feel so much better and the blood pressure is down. So i guess im estrogen sensitive!

Im able to work out again and stamina is almost back to normal. I've not lost much strength - lifts seemed just a tad harder - but i did not have to adjust the weights down - and it might be in my head. 

Weight dropped to 192# - which is a 1 pound loss. Not bad i guess for getting rid of some water weight. Hopefully my gains will start heading in the right direction.

I tried taking a 500mg niacin tablet yesterday to boost my HDL cholesterol. OMG - i had no idea how bad the niacin flashes were. I was as red as a lobster for an  hour. I felt like i was on fire. I had to go have a nap it was so bad - i ended up stripping off and just crashed out on the bed with the fan on me. Still a hint of extra pink in my skin today - but mostly back to normal. 

Im working on my supplements to get into a more structured regimen. Adding NAC and zinc to my stack.  

Been suffering from delayed ejaculation for the last two weeks, and im wondering if its the finasteride. I've decided to roll off the finasteride for a few weeks to see how things go. I"ve been on finasteride for about 45 days. From what i google it takes about a couple of weeks for DHT levels to stabilize - so we will see what happens. Of course it could all be in my head, but its still very frustrating. 

I'll get blood tests done in two weeks to see how my hormone and lipid panel look. Im enjoying this cycle and i cant wait to see it progress.


----------



## DF (Sep 2, 2012)

Great log Bro! I'm sure your lipids will come down once off the Var. Also where did you get your AI?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2012)

Sub'd - great log, Mate!! Keep up with the progress!


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok, not much to report now. Im in week 6 i think.

Up until this week my weight hit a brick wall. I ate and ate and ate and couldnt gain. I even ate bad and couln't gain! 

Then about three days ago it started going up again. I went from 191lbs last week to 194lbs this morning. 

Im starting to see the difference in some exercises. Arms are coming along, but squats are not improving yet. I did a pyramid squat routine last night to try and make sure that i really fatigued my quads and glutes - im hoping this will help spur some growth and strength increases. Im going to have to get more disciplined about my chest exercises because they are not working anymore - im fatiguing but not getting the burn feeling - so i think i'll switch up things a bit. 

Otherwise feeling good and happy to see the weight dial going up again!


----------



## Jada (Sep 12, 2012)

Stud at this moment r u still using the same mg for each compound?


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, 600mg Test-C, 600mg Mast-E - im off the anavar for two more weeks then back on it again.

I shifted from pinns Test-E to another brand to see how it compared. I thought pinn was good. The other brand is even smoother.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, end of week 8 - still hovering between 192 and 194 - cant seem to break through the ceiling! Im going to switch up my workout routine this week and do less fitness training and more weights than normal. 

I started out with four weeks on anavar, just finished four weeks off anavar, and now im going to go back on. At this point there is nothing to loose!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2012)

What kind of split are you on, stud? Perhaps consider some heavy weight / low volume work for a spell?


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, think i found it.

I've been taking extremestane at 12.5mg per day as my anti e. One tablet was not enough. I popped two this morning and hello sexdrive you're back like a lunatic. I think high E levels were to blame. The way i feel right now is the same that i felt on previous cycles. And its a tonne different than from yesterday. 

Effects of high Estrogen in men can be high bloodpressure (had that), lowered sex drive (had that - i knew this cycle did not feel like my previous cycles) and high E also creates more SHBG which binds to test and locks it up. 

Im scheduling bloodwork this week to find out where my e levels end up. Probably Friday morning...


----------



## gfunky (Oct 4, 2012)

Hows it going stud?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Ok, think i found it.
> 
> I've been taking extremestane at 12.5mg per day as my anti e. One tablet was not enough. I popped two this morning and hello sexdrive you're back like a lunatic. I think high E levels were to blame. The way i feel right now is the same that i felt on previous cycles. And its a tonne different than from yesterday.
> 
> ...



Any results yet?


----------

